# Criminal record..ETA??



## spaceface (Jan 31, 2010)

Hi all
I know this has been asked alot but i've booked flights to Brisbane in just over week & have ETA visas for myself wife & 7 month old son for a 3 week trip staying with friends for a look around before deciding to emigrate.
My convictions are over 3 years old for Affray, GBH, & common assault on a drunken night out I've now seen on some sites you can't travel on an ETA with convictions? but then some say including IMMI.AU that anything over 12 months should be ok but you MAY want to apply for a 676 visa.......with only a week till i go theres no way I can get all the information in time but I also don't want to look as though i'm hiding anything. In such a mess deciding wether to go or not, any help greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi:

You can be refused entry when you go through Immi at an AU airport on an ETA.

Here is the page that lists the conditions of an ETA.
ETA (Visitor) (Subclass 976)

It's basically up to an Immi officer at the AU airport if you enter on the ETA, you will have a question on your passenger card that you give to Immi where you have to say Yes/No for any criminal convictions.

If you have a 676 this information would have been provided to Immi before you got your visa and then they would have decided Yes/No before granting you a visa.

You should contact Immi to see if you can apply for a 676 visa with urgency, I think a week is too little. 




spaceface said:


> Hi all
> I know this has been asked alot but i've booked flights to Brisbane in just over week & have ETA visas for myself wife & 7 month old son for a 3 week trip staying with friends for a look around before deciding to emigrate.
> My convictions are over 3 years old for Affray, GBH, & common assault on a drunken night out I've now seen on some sites you can't travel on an ETA with convictions? but then some say including IMMI.AU that anything over 12 months should be ok but you MAY want to apply for a 676 visa.......with only a week till i go theres no way I can get all the information in time but I also don't want to look as though i'm hiding anything. In such a mess deciding wether to go or not, any help greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## jayletz (Jul 24, 2008)

*Outcome*



spaceface said:


> Hi all
> I know this has been asked alot but i've booked flights to Brisbane in just over week & have ETA visas for myself wife & 7 month old son for a 3 week trip staying with friends for a look around before deciding to emigrate.
> My convictions are over 3 years old for Affray, GBH, & common assault on a drunken night out I've now seen on some sites you can't travel on an ETA with convictions? but then some say including IMMI.AU that anything over 12 months should be ok but you MAY want to apply for a 676 visa.......with only a week till i go theres no way I can get all the information in time but I also don't want to look as though i'm hiding anything. In such a mess deciding wether to go or not, any help greatly appreciated. Thanks


Hi,

What was the outcome mate?


----------

